# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Nomina di Procuratore di SRL

## spegi1

Una SRL ha intenzione di nominare quale procuratore generale un soggetto esterno che è collaboratore familiare di una impresa commerciale:
1) il compenso eventualmente deliberato dall'assemblea, è asimilabile dal punto di vista degli adempimenti civilistico e fiscale a quello dell'amministratore?
2) Essendo il futuro procuratore iscritto alla gestione commercianti INPS (collaboratore familiare) come andrebbe "inquadrato" ai fini previdenziali? 
Grazie

----------


## mazzanti

04.12.2008 
Ci sono alcuni aspetti da valutare attentamente, prima di procedere al rilascio della procura generale:
a) di norma l'amministratore della società non può delegare totalmente i propri poteri perchè se così facesse diverrebbe automaticamente solo un prestanome; quindi occorre che la procura, se pur generale e non speciale, abbia dei limiti precisi per materia e anche -volendo - per quantità; 
b) se il procuratore è già collaboratore familiare significa che quella è la sua attività prevalente; quindi non dovrebbe avere ulteriori oneri previdenziali; tuttavia su questo punto l'Inps potrebbe tentare l'assimilazione all'amministratore e chiedere l'iscrizione "anche" alla gestione separata. Gli amici del Forum le potranno essere più utili su questo aspetto, che non rientra nella mia specializzazione; 
c) il compenso del procuratore a mio avviso è un reddito diverso; quindi la sua tassazione dovrebbe avvenire con quei criteri e senza ritenuta d'acconto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> c) il compenso del procuratore a mio avviso è un reddito diverso; quindi la sua tassazione dovrebbe avvenire con quei criteri e senza ritenuta d'acconto.

   :EEK!:  
Ma un soggetto che presta la sua opera continuativamente può produrre mai "redditi diversi" ?
E addirittura senza ritenuta ?   :Frown:

----------


## mazzanti

04.12.2008
Ma, guarda, io sono partito dalla definizione di reddito di lavoro autonomo.
Mi sembra che nel caso specifico manchi l'autonomia, dato che il nostro risponde all'amministratore; mi pare manchi anche la professionalità, nel senso che non è una persona che svolga questo per mestiere. Al massimo, ci potrebbe essere l'abitualità ma mi pare poco. 
Per quanto riguarda i redditi assimilati, non vedo niente di fattibile e infine, per quanto riguarda il lavoro autonomo occasionale, escludendo quello di durata complessiva inferiore a 30 giorni, rimarrebbe il lavoro autonomo occasionale in senso stretto ma manca il requisito dell'assenza di coordinamento con il committente (il procuratore deve perforza coordinarsi). 
Volendo sarebbe più vicino al reddito di lavoro dipendente assimilato ex art.50 tuir; e qui c'è la ritenuta. Il problema è che manca l'espressa previsione di questo rapporto. 
C'è da pensarci....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io sono senz'altro per il lavoro dipendente. O assimilato. 
ciao e grazie per il tuo contributo.  :Smile:    

> 04.12.2008
> Ma, guarda, io sono partito dalla definizione di reddito di lavoro autonomo.
> Mi sembra che nel caso specifico manchi l'autonomia, dato che il nostro risponde all'amministratore; mi pare manchi anche la professionalit&#224;, nel senso che non &#232; una persona che svolga questo per mestiere. Al massimo, ci potrebbe essere l'abitualit&#224; ma mi pare poco. 
> Per quanto riguarda i redditi assimilati, non vedo niente di fattibile e infine, per quanto riguarda il lavoro autonomo occasionale, escludendo quello di durata complessiva inferiore a 30 giorni, rimarrebbe il lavoro autonomo occasionale in senso stretto ma manca il requisito dell'assenza di coordinamento con il committente (il procuratore deve perforza coordinarsi). 
> Volendo sarebbe pi&#249; vicino al reddito di lavoro dipendente assimilato ex art.50 tuir; e qui c'&#232; la ritenuta. Il problema &#232; che manca l'espressa previsione di questo rapporto. 
> C'&#232; da pensarci....

----------


## Contabile

A mio avviso il procuratore ha una stretta correlazione con l'amministrazione coordinata e continuativa. Non sono n&#232; per il reddito diverso n&#232; per quello autonomo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A mio avviso il procuratore ha una stretta correlazione con l'amministrazione coordinata e continuativa. Non sono nè per il reddito diverso nè per quello autonomo.

  Questa è la prima cosa a cui ho pensato leggendo il quesito. Poi non l'ho scritta perchè ricordo (non so se sbaglio) che i contratti di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa sono stati vietati, eccezion fatta per poche fattispecie tra cui quella dell'amministratore di società; e siccome il procuratore non è un amministratore ..... 
No??

----------


## Contabile

Io non ho detto che ci debba essere il contratto di co.co.co ma solo che c'&#232; correlazione tra amministratore e procuratore in tal senso.  :Wink:  
Vado agile e ti quoto sul lavoro dipendente o assimilato.

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Io penso invece che vi sia un obligo di fare da parte del procuratore, il quale tra l'altro entro i limiti del mandato ha anche una certa autonomia: non mi sembra assimilabile al lavoratore dipendente in quanto vi &#232; un mandato e non delle direttive.
Secondo me &#232; reddito diverso se &#232; specifico il mandato , mentre &#232; cococo se &#232; generale in senso ampio: in questo caso, appropriandosi delle facolt&#224; dell'amministratore, come &#232; gi&#224; stato detto, non vedo perch&#232; dal punto di vista reddituale non debba essere assimilato allo stesso

----------


## mazzanti

> Io penso invece che vi sia un obligo di fare da parte del procuratore, il quale tra l'altro entro i limiti del mandato ha anche una certa autonomia: non mi sembra assimilabile al lavoratore dipendente in quanto vi è un mandato e non delle direttive.
> Secondo me è reddito diverso se è specifico il mandato , mentre è cococo se è generale in senso ampio: in questo caso, appropriandosi delle facoltà dell'amministratore, come è già stato detto, non vedo perchè dal punto di vista reddituale non debba essere assimilato allo stesso

  quoto in pieno il collega. Era questo infatti il mio pensiero.
Tuttavia ho scartato il concetto del "appropriarsi delle facoltà" dell'amministratore, perchè da un punto di vista civilistico non è possibile, pena la violazione dei doveri del legale rappresentante. :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Io credo che il procuratore possa essere inquadrato come QUADRO DIRIGENZIALE in seno alla societ&#224; e quindi essere considerato dipendente. Mi voglio informare col collega che si occupa di lavoro.

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

nonché quelli percepiti in relazione ad altri rapporti di collaborazione aventi per oggetto *la prestazione di attività svolte senza vincolo di subordinazione a favore di un determinato soggetto nel quadro di un rapporto unitario e continuativo* senza impiego di mezzi organizzati e con retribuzione periodica prestabilita, sempreché gli uffici o le collaborazioni non rientrino nei compiti istituzionali compresi nell'attività di lavoro dipendente di cui all' articolo 46, comma 1 [4], concernente redditi di lavoro dipendente, o nell'oggetto dell'arte o professione di cui all' articolo 49, comma 1 [5], concernente redditi di lavoro autonomo, esercitate dal contribuente.
Secondo me il procuratore potrebbe inquadrarsi in questa ipotesi della lett. c bis...

----------

